# Cheap car insurance???



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

am looking at buying a new car, hoping to get something sporty ie..vxr, vrs, megane sport, st.....

problem is every quote i have had is well out of my price range cheapest being 1600 for the year. I am 23 with 3 points and had an accident in the snow last year and my fiance is 27 with no points!!

Anyone with any recomendations would be greatly appreciated...:thumb:


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Cheap car insurance??? =


No such thing!! Sorry for the poor answer but as long as you like in the UK it wont be cheap! 

I think all companies are different and cases... you would be best to try them all! Direct line, aviva, tesco, the big boys are cc well priced.


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

unsure what cc stands for mate?


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Its a mistake.. 

Monday night and its late


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Can you limit milage to 6k if so try insure the box.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

give sky insurance a ring, they are in the insurance section. I got a big saving through them on my passat. Also i rang up the other day as I am looking to change cars to get a quote and their quote doesnt touch other companies for miles


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Have you tried Quinns, cheap for me but not sure if they work on the old postcode lottery:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Try Greenlight who run various schemes for high performance cars.

However if you have little or no no claims discount, have had a fault accident in the past year or so, have three points and are 23 £1,600 does not sound that bad to me.

The lack of NCD and recent accidents will be pushing it up massively.

Could the car be owned by your other half and policy arranged in her name? Does she have any spare NCD to use?

I pay over £500 for my MK5 Golf Gti and in 28, married, 7 years NCD, no accidents and no convictions.....and I work in the insurance industry.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

there is no cheap company. everything is done on a case by case basis and therefore a company cheap for one may not be for others. unfortunatly theres nothing to do apart from ring round and put the hours in


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

No offence but if you want cheap insurance buy a cheap car. Like a fiesta. If you want a VXR your gonna have to pay VXR prices. There is no such thing as 'cheap' anything when it comes to performance cars.

I'd just say do some research and find something that is in a reasobable insurance group!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Best thing you can do to bring your insurance down is be realistic with the car you want. 3 points and an accident wanting a fast, powerful car...?

EDIT: DAmmit beaten to it :lol:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Try living in NI!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Or Liverpool! I have never (touch wood) had anything happen to any of my cars but I won't even tell you what I'm paying at the moment!

Having had said that once I renew and a years NCB gets added I'd only have to pay an extra 12.5% on a 2.7 987 Boxster compared to a 1.6 MINI Cooper. Go figure!!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

What about going for a big excess? Then drive extra careful...


----------

